# SALT LAKE CITY | Projects & Construction



## tyistheguy (Aug 31, 2016)

*SALT LAKE CITY | Projects &amp; Construction*

A topic dedicated to the Planning and Development of new buildings in Salt Lake City, Utah, a place undergoing a massive business boom, with many high tech companies and tech startups moving into the city and its surrounding metro.


----------



## tyistheguy (Aug 31, 2016)

Welcome to the Salt Lake City development forum! This forum is about anything and everything in Salt Lake with regards to planning and development. Feel free to discuss, and have fun!


----------



## tyistheguy (Aug 31, 2016)

*SALT LAKE CITY | Projects and Construction*

I'll start off with the first post about the Regent Street Hotel, a planned mixed-used building with 190 hotel rooms and 48 premium condos. At 330 feet and 21 floors, it will be one of the taller buildings in downtown Salt Lake. It will be located at 45 East 200 Street. Construction is estimated to begin in the Fall of 2017, with completion estimated in Spring 2019.


----------



## VDB (Jun 6, 2012)

^^

What a fantastic proposal to start a new thread on! :applause:


----------



## tyistheguy (Aug 31, 2016)

*SALT LAKE CITY | Projects &amp; Construction*

111 South Main, the latest skyscraper in the skyline of Salt Lake. At 387 feet, it is the third tallest building in the City. All 24 floors will be commercial space. With the building topped out, all that's left to do is the interior. The tower is connected to the new Eccles theater, sharing a lobby. It currently is on track to be opened in the fall, and I am so excited for it!








This picture I took myself from the Northern side of the building in the night.








The tower shows how Utah's demand for office space keeps growing steadily. The building is currently in the process of being leased out. Hopefully we will keep getting great looking towers like this in the near future!


----------



## tyistheguy (Aug 31, 2016)

Currently no major construction besides minor apartment complexes. I vow to update this when we have an amazing project in the works.


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

tyistheguy said:


> Currently no major construction besides minor apartment complexes. I vow to update this when we have an amazing project in the works.


There is a few projects UC here in SLC I'll update this thread and see if I can make an individual thread for each high-rise UC. I encourage others to take pictures I'm not downtown everyday


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

Salt Lake City is getting another new skyscraper. This one would push beyond city’s height limit.


Developers of a new skyscraper in downtown Salt Lake City want to push the skyline even higher.




www.sltrib.com


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

Liberty Sky - The Skyscraper Center







www.skyscrapercenter.com













Developers propose city's first high-rise rental project - Building Salt Lake


A stalled commercial project will get new life as a residential tower in downtown Salt Lake. The Boyer Company has partnered with Cowboy Properties to develop Liberty Sky at 151 South State Street, the site [...]




www.buildingsaltlake.com


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

I would throw in the Kensington tower pictures but I'm not sure if it's under construction or in the proposal stage still.. I do have some pictures of the SOM building... 








This is an older picture. I'll take some new ones tomorrow or maybe tonight I live a few blocks away.


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

A couple from today, sorry took so long


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

One more









Looks like the core rose today on half the floor it wasn't like that yesterday but I didn't get any more pictures. Maybe tomorrow afternoon since weather will be better


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

Here's a couple pictures of the convention center hotel going up...


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

Here's one from last night


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

Taken by me this afternoon. Saw some crane activity today not sure if there was more steel work going up.


----------



## ryynoo (Dec 10, 2015)

New Updates on Salt Lake high-rise pipeline

*It’s high time for Salt Lake City. Here’s how the skyline will rise in 2021.*
*Three more skyscrapers will be visible, and plans call for a 39-story tower that will top them all, including the LDS Church Office Building (and there’s no law against that).*


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

39 stories that's over 400ft. Maybe close 500. Get it done then in a decade maybe we'll have our first supertall (300+m)


----------



## ryynoo (Dec 10, 2015)

New project where Road Home used to be. Looks like decent design. 

Seven-story apartment complex could go up on former Road Home shelter site


----------



## ryynoo (Dec 10, 2015)

And a revived Japantown:

New Plans for Japantown


----------



## odurandina (Dec 7, 2015)

Re; Convention Center
gonna be killer views of the snowy peaks of Olympus above Salty Lakes.


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

We need a signature tower something that stands out and above everything else. I'd take salesforce tower from San Francisco even. That'd look nice on main St.


----------



## odurandina (Dec 7, 2015)

trustevil said:


> We need a signature tower something that stands out and above everything else. I'd take salesforce tower from San Francisco even. That'd look nice on main St.


Whoa there.
Salt Lake City should grow a 450~700' cluster first.
Even starting with a few slim 450~600' residential towers would be perfect and probably feasible.
You see Calgary and Austin doing this, and soon enough may both get something "absurdly tall"
Devon Tower in Okla City is wayyy too tall and fat vs the squat, sparse downtown imo. Not just that it looks silly to have it's absurd massing plunked down in O.C. Its fatness is better suited for NYC.
In a few years check out Cambridge (Mass). It's the other end of the spectrum. Too boxy (labs and engineering bldgs) but lacking more tall, slender residential. Despite being stubby, with the arrival of MIT's 500' Volpe residential tower's sleekness will add some badly needed (sleek residential) height. Cambridge will need about 10 more.
With Calgary,you see an improving urban zone gradually getting taller....
now looking incredibly good, despite lacking a very tall (~900' tower) or supertall


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

I was only stating my dream of seeing a 300m tower here. Of course the current plateau is half that height, and maybe slc will get taller towers soon but the city planning and zoning doesn't leave much room for another tall building. I guess they're going to build a new tallest on the carls jr plot? That is in very early stages(haven't even started demolition)


----------



## MikeVegas (Sep 12, 2002)

Just drove through Utah/Salt Lake City earlier this month. Drove through MN, ND, MT, ID, UT, NV, AZ, NM, TX (Panhandle), OK, MO and IL before returning back to WI. Before this trip I've been through 45 states, driving through ND and UT knocked off 2 more. Only NC,SC and GA left. Anyways I though the drive through ID on I15 was horrendous. Just BAD. I've been up to upper reaches of ID before outside of Spokane WA but this stretch along I15, windy, dirty, trash everywhere along the freeways, fires, smoke, fields being plowed so dirt flying high in the air with the smoke. Couldn't see in front of you for miles. Junk yards and houses. I don't recommend ID to anyone. Now crossing the state border into UT, marvelous transformation. Just loved driving through with the mountains almost the entire trip on the east side and Salt Lake city and related towns just stretched for an eternity north and south along I15. Some decent architecture. Saw a couple temples lit up at night (early morning). I loved how the houses stretched up into the lower part of the mountains. Can't imagine the views and on the west side the valley just dropped off and stretched out far into the horizon with more mountains on the far side. Again the city just stretched out into the valley. I was impressed. I talked at least one friend of mine to visit.


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

Cnvtn ctr is the best design going up here right now. Just the height is very low in this city


----------



## ryynoo (Dec 10, 2015)

Another new residential tower, likely to break ground this year in SLC:

Another Residential Tower


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

Saw this earlier on the tribune website. West temple and 300s I believe across from the federal building


----------



## ryynoo (Dec 10, 2015)

Hmmm, new development on the west side of downtown near Squatters. Not sure about the design, feels a bit like 80's, suburban office building. Also a bit short at 3-floors.

Edison House social club


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

ryynoo said:


> Hmmm, new development on the west side of downtown near Squatters. Not sure about the design, feels a bit like 80's, suburban office building. Also a bit short at 3-floors.
> 
> Edison House social club


Just read about that earlier. The design does look dated


----------



## LTV1905 (May 22, 2021)




----------



## ryynoo (Dec 10, 2015)

Developer pitches new 7-story building to join a flurry of development in the Granary


CW Urban is proposing to build 102 new rental apartments on a parcel of land in the area southwest of Downtown known as the Granary.




www.buildingsaltlake.com





More development on the West Side. Wish I'd bought up a bunch of cheap properties 20-30 years ago!


----------



## LTV1905 (May 22, 2021)




----------



## ryynoo (Dec 10, 2015)

Nice infill project in a really dead part of downtown. It's not the best design in the world but I think it could look nice. Wish they went taller here. Anyone know if there is a height limit this far south?

Nice 15 Story Infill Tower


----------



## ryynoo (Dec 10, 2015)

And this new, interesting 23 story tower next door:










Sundial Tower


----------



## ryynoo (Dec 10, 2015)

A nice plan to develop additional properties in the the Depot District between SLC and U of U.

Depot District


----------



## ryynoo (Dec 10, 2015)

Another new Central City Development. It's too bad that there is so much parking. ⅓ of the structure is dedicated to parking:

44 South Apartments


----------



## cuartango (Apr 22, 2009)

^^ What do you mean by so much parking? underground parking is great, in every city.

Regarding the project, it would have been better with 10 stories.


----------



## ryynoo (Dec 10, 2015)

cuartango said:


> ^^ What do you mean by so much parking? underground parking is great, in every city.
> 
> Regarding the project, it would have been better with 10 stories.


1 spot per unit. Encourages car dependent neighborhoods.


----------



## cuartango (Apr 22, 2009)

ryynoo said:


> 1 spot per unit. Encourages car dependent neighborhoods.


Not necessarily, sometimes some parking units are bought by people living in near buildings which do not have parking.


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

cuartango said:


> Not necessarily, sometimes some parking units are bought by people living in near buildings which do not have parking.


Yeah not here in slc I don't think.


----------

